# Word of the Day - Inexplicable



## Jace (Jan 12, 2022)

Word of the Day - Inexplicable...adj.

Def.: Incapable of being explained or interpreted.

There are so  many things that are inexplicable.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2022)

(why? why? why? we often wonder... )


The *reasons for why, *
a person does the things they do, in their ways of doing them, is sometimes _*inexplicable.*_


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 12, 2022)

Daffy Duck might say, "You're not only despicable, but inexplicable".


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 12, 2022)

My missus asked me what, “inexplicable” means. I said: “It's hard to explain.”


----------



## Jace (Jan 12, 2022)

You "guys" are "too much"..."love  it".
Thanks for contributing.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 12, 2022)

I find it quite inexplicable that many people don't understand what re-cycling is all about.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 12, 2022)

Inexplicable facts are usually unexplainable


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Inexplicable facts are usually unexplainableView attachment 203409


Could you _explain *that*_ to me? ...Or, is it simply _inexplicable?! _


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 13, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Could you _explain *that*_ to me? ...





Kaila said:


> Or, is it simply _inexplicable?! _



Yes.... my mind has gone inexplicably blank


----------

